# How Fast Do Yellow Tangs Grow?Part 2



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok Lets Try And Keep This One Open For More Then 3 Days This Time. Now That I Know Keeping Yellow Tang Can Be Done In A 29 Gallon All I need To Know Now Is How Fast Do Yellow Tangs Grow In A Year On Average? You Dont Need To Get To Technical, Just If Anyone That Has Ever Had A Yellow Tang For A Year Or More, How Much Did It Grow? Thank You


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Did ya get the link i sent ya? Growth rates will vary by the size of the tank ya have, and species.
Now my powder blue tang grew 1 inch in a year in my 190 gal reef.
Now you arent gonna get that growth in your tank.
Tangs are slow growers.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

one of the things people dont realize and this has something directly to do with the myth of fish only grow to the size of there tank in a smaller tank is that in most smaller tanks nitrates are ina higher concentration while not immediatly fatal it will slow growth tremendously and also affect the maximum size the fish can attain

one of the things with tangs that u must keep in mind is they do not take to stress well and slow nitrate poisoning is definitly stress so if u get one do very frequent water changes in a tank that small

i know the fish is for the GF which i completly understand and totally sympathize but is there anyway of getting her to consider a kole tang instead of a yellow they grow smaller


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Mike122019 said:


> Ok Lets Try And Keep This One Open For More Then 3 Days This Time. Now That I Know Keeping Yellow Tang Can Be Done In A 29 Gallon All I need To Know Now Is How Fast Do Yellow Tangs Grow In A Year On Average? You Dont Need To Get To Technical, Just If Anyone That Has Ever Had A Yellow Tang For A Year Or More, How Much Did It Grow? Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoah how do you capitolize every word?







Mine was a very slow grower in a smaller tank and in the larger tank. Share the link Raptor!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

00nothing said:


> one of the things people dont realize and this has something directly to do with the myth of fish only grow to the size of there tank in a smaller tank is that in most smaller tanks nitrates are ina higher concentration while not immediatly fatal it will slow growth tremendously and also affect the maximum size the fish can attain
> 
> one of the things with tangs that u must keep in mind is they do not take to stress well and slow nitrate poisoning is definitly stress so if u get one do very frequent water changes in a tank that small
> 
> ...


Kole tang, excellent choice. Good to point out that tank size is not an influence on anything other than stress and stunting. I think the error I made of having a yellow tang temporarily in a 30 eventually affected its demise in a 100 gal later.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yea I got the link it was long didnt have a chance to read it. I ended up getting the yellow tang tonight. So hopefully he'll be ok







From what I've been hearing, he should be fine for at least year since they are slow growers. Thanks for the help I'll keep you up to date on how he does and with pics.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Feed him plenty ofseweed selects. You can get it at lfs. Soak it in zoe by kent. Make sure he is full before you feed the other fish, because he will pefferre brine shrimp which he should eat too, But in small amounts.
The seaweed soaked in zoe will help his immune system. If the fish is stressed he wont live 2 weeks.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright I'll do that, im gunna go to the store tomorrow and get some. Thanks Again.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Here He Is


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, just make long term plans to upsize the tank.

....and I'd get that fuzzy lion a bigger tank now!


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

If I had a bigger tank the fuzzy would be there, with an eel a huma huma and a panther grouper.Hopefully some day in the near future. But hes been doing fine in the ten gallon by himslef, he killed my snail but hasnt killed any hermits. The yellow tang is doing good so far also. My fire fish goby bit a piece of my blue devil damsels tail off, are they usually like that? otherwise every things been peaceful.


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

wow... a fuzzy in a 10 gallon and a yellow tang in a 29... why?????????? Your poor fish are going to be stunted if you don't get a bigger tank... Tangs need tons of swimming room 75 gallons min for the yellow, 55 gallons for a kole tang at least! The fuzzy (due to its messy eating habits) need at least a 30 gallon, but a 55 is recomended.


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

I see that others have advised you against it in a previous post. its sad when you don't know the first thing about saltwater and you go against people who know something thinking it'll be alright because your girlfriend wants it... I would say your girlfriend (if you tell her) would agree... no fish is better than a dead one.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Others have also told me that they have had succes with yellow tangs in smaller tanks. So thats why I decided to get it because it was 50/50. People who never had them said that i shouldnt have it in a small tank while others that have yellow tangs in a small tank say they are fine. But thanks for your concern.


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a yellow tang... and it by no means could live in anything less than 55 gallons (even when he was the size of a quarter). Normal tang behavior is not a sit around thing... they need at least 4 feed to swim... you'll find they will be more suseptible to hole in the head, ich, and other parasites... I've kept tangs in smaller tanks before... it was hell, so take it from my mistakes.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Have you ever seen a tang that has been kept in too small of a tank?
They look like frankenstiens, They are all deformed, and always sick.
How long has tose people kept those tangs in a small tank? I bet not long. I bet they are new to the hobby as well.
I would try to weigh everything out. There are people that think they can rewrite the sw books, But they will learn. Trust me they will learn.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Well that sucks I guess its just a matter of time. So whats the minimum tank size for a yellow tang for life? The biggest tank I have is 55 gallon, its fresh water now but would that be better then a 29? I also have a 46 Bow front thats fresh water would that work? I've had him for 2 weeks in the 29 gallon. I've had no problems with fish but problems with my hermits and green emerald died while fighting my coral banded shimp. i just Found him on his back and a claw by him.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would go with the biggest tank ya could use. Your tang will thank you.
Then you could put your lion in there as well. The bigger tank will be more stabil waterconditions.
Then ya will take care of two birds with one stone.
Yes a lion can live with tangs in peace.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh I didnt know that thanks!


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Would there be a huge difference between a 46 and a 55? For the yellow tang and a lion fish, the only other thing i would add is maybe a snow flake eel and a huma huma, if that would work other wise just those 2


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

no offense meant but what is up with the change of heart u started off as the guy whou couldn't care a less what anybody thought and were getting a tang regardless

i am jsut curious what made u change your mind and get yourself a bigger tank

as per your question try and go with the biggest tank possible especially in the length department cause this is what tangs need the most the room to get up to speed they dont necessarily need overly deep or wide tanks but length is important


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

No I did care what people thought thats why I asked and there were a few people that told me it was ok for short term, and i think i finally figured the saltwater thing out, except for lighting is giving me a head ache, so im thinking of doing the 55 gallon or 46, i've had both those tanks for a couple of years but just fresh water. The 55 was originally saltwater like 2-3 years ago when i didnt know any thing and now that i know something im supprissed those fish lived more then a day. I might have to wait till september before i make the 29 a reef and make the 55 saltwater. and what the hell is wrong with blue foot hermit crabs they keep dieing in my 10 and 29!!! how often do they switch shells?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Domt put a huma huma in any of those tanks. Too small.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

are they dying or is it just molts first time one of my crabs molted i thought it was dead for sure

if it was me i would setup the 55

what is the lighitng headache you are having ?


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

They molt? I had no idea, could be when i touched it it fell apart real easy. Well that takes care of that problem. its like the first time i ever saw my coral banded shimp do that i thought he duplicated himself some how. The lighting is another topic i put up try this link http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=74925 otherwise just go to the lighting question for a 29 gallon. OK i wont get a huma huma. HOw hard is it to build a fish tank?


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

This is what the crab looks like and what the 29 looks like.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

this site has been down for a while and jsut cam e back online but as far as lighting goes it is as cheap as it gets

www..aquatraders.com

lighting is all a matter of what u want to keep if ure keeping mushrooms only u can grow them under Normal Output if u wanted to i am doing it right now and they are spreading so dont let anyone tell you diffrently

if u wnat to get into LPS get at least power compact vho is better though

and if u want to be able to buy any coral u see get into T5 or MH

hope that helps

build a tank ? u mean from scratch depends on how good of a diy'er u are i am building a 135 gallon acrylic in the near future


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

What size tank are the mushrooms in, do u have any pics?


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I went to that web site they had a 24" and a 36" T5 High Output Fluorescent, for a 29 gallon isnt 24 to small and 36 to big? Thanks again.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Mike122019 said:


> I went to that web site they had a 24" and a 36" T5 High Output Fluorescent, for a 29 gallon isnt 24 to small and 36 to big? Thanks again.
> [snapback]920724[/snapback]​


not sure what the length of the 29 is but most of those have legs and i believe so of them can be setup to adjsut


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Is that the light I would need, the lenghth of the 29 is 30". So would i want one thats big or small to adjust it?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

jsut looking at the site and it doesn't say whether the legs are adjsutable or anything i would send them an email and tell them the size of your tank but in the meantime u may just want to consider going to a 4ft tank the 55 would be great and then even if u upgrade to something bigger later that is still the same length u can still use the light


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok if they do would the things you have in your tank do fine with the T5 lighting? That web site really is cheap. Thanks alot!!!!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Mike122019 said:


> Ok if they do would the things you have in your tank do fine with the T5 lighting? That web site really is cheap. Thanks alot!!!!
> [snapback]921051[/snapback]​


yes T5 is great lighting but the only 48 inch they have on there is a 2 bulb i dont know if i would bother with that when for afew more dollars u could get a 4 bulb they will be on there site soon but they jsut put it back online and are still updating

i personally just bought a workehorse 7 ballasts which is like 50 bucks cdn up here and am making a diy lighting setup that will consist of 4 T5's using a DIY polished aluminum reflector as T5 reflectors are hella expensive


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I just heard back from the guys at aquatraders.com and they said the legs ae adjustible for the lights but the 24" are to short they go to 28" so im goin with the 36" but is this to much for a 29 gallon, items include one 39W HO T5 bulb 12000K, one 39W HO T5 bulb actinic blue & one set of flip top


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i would still consider putting your salt into the 55 if you can and jsut buy the 4 ft fixture

but if your aslking is the 36 inch to much meaning to much light then NO never such a thing unless its overheating your tank to the point where u need a chiller


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

00nothing said:


> i would still consider putting your salt into the 55 if you can and jsut buy the 4 ft fixture
> 
> but if your aslking is the 36 inch to much meaning to much light then NO never such a thing unless its overheating your tank to the point where u need a chiller
> [snapback]922793[/snapback]​











I agree, Not that it matters coming from a basher like me.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Im gunna get the 36" then as soon as I get some money, and the 55 i'll just use 2 of those bulbs u were tellin me about. The 55 will only be for the yellow tang and a fuzzy dwarf lion, and the 29 will have a fire goby, false percula clown, blue devil damsel and a royal gramma.







thanks guys!!!


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

When I put the yellow tang and the dwarf lion in the 55 could I put a blue tang in there or is that to much? Thanks again for all the help!!!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Blue tangs get huge, You dont want one. Much too big for that tank.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

if you use common sense then yes u could keep a blue tang in the 55 but not for life


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

So could the yellow tang stay in the 55 for life? I read that some times tangs fight with other tangs but then they say they are peaceful, would a blue tang fight with a yellow tang? Also heres a crappy pic but i thought it was funny. One of my hermit crabs is out of his shell on top of another hermit crab trying to pull him out to take his shell. Do i need to buy shells for them, theyre crazy!!!!!!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

as far as tang compatibility goes the general rule is that u dont keep tangs of the same body shape together so yes u could keep a blue with a yellow BUT tangs can be very territorial especially yellows so it is a good idea to introduce them with the lights off and leave it like that for at least 12 hrs

now to the question of wether a yellow tang can live in a 55 for life, the tang police are going to flame me for this one but my answer is yes some will say no there is no way a tang should be kept in a 55 but to those people i say should we be keeping them at all, and now heres where i contradict myself and give some more info

heres the thing with tangs they are the marathon runners of the saltwater world and need as much swimming space as possible. What i find ironic is a lot of the same people who tell u that a 55 is no good will say that a 90 gallon is fine, to them i say grab a measuring tape and go measure a 90 gallon tank yep thats 4ft same as a 55. All the tang uses the ends of the tank for is to turn around and make his bee line back to the other side of the tank so regardless of wether your tank is 12 or 18 inches wide or even wether its 24 or 30 inches tall it doesn't matter he is not using those particular dimensions all that really matters to that fish is the length of the tank. With that being said some wills ay its okay to keep a blue tang in a 90 gallon thats a 1 ft fish so obviously its going to need more space to turn around and even though lots of people will say hey a 90 gallon is lots for a blue tang ITS NOT thats a 1ft fish it will never be able to stretch it fins

In an ideal world any tang regardless of species will have a tank that is 10x its body length with some of the larger tangs this is jsut not doable but as responsible aquariasts we gotta give them the best we can offer and live with the consequences of our decisions


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

oh yeah its always a good idea to keep extra shells invarious sizes or else u will find your crabs ripping snails from theres when they need to upgrade


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats the problem I cant find any shells, i'll have to go to the beach one day. how big do blue foot hermit crabs get. How are flame angels, they can live in a 55 are they aggressive, or reef safe if i ever wanna do that? What would you guys recomend for fish? I might set up the 55 this week end i want to so bad!!!!! Thanks again


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Any Body?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Mike122019 said:


> Any Body?
> [snapback]940384[/snapback]​


i usually jsut get my extra shells from the LFS they always have lots they usually give them to me but i ahve seen some stores sell them


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll have to ask next time I go but I havent seen any.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I just went to the keys over the weekend so I got a crap load of shells, now my hermits are happy!!!!







, I'm going to have the 55 running this weekend for sure, and the yellow tang will have a new home in amonth, hes still doing very well, as is every one else!!!!!


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I just got done filling the tank up, the question I have now is what kind of sand should I use? I dont really want to spend $70 for live sand so I was thinking, of just buying one 10 punt bag of live sand and white sand from home depot, I just dont know what the white sand is called that im looking for, does anyone know, and does it make a difference if i use that sand and some live sand instead of all live sand. doesnt it become live over time. Any way what is it called thanks again for all the help!!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I cant remember the name but its 7.99 a bag. Its red and blue and has crushed coral written on the bag. Dont get regular play sand it has silicates, and you'll be forever battling algae. I believe its called yard right. Make sure it says carribean crushed coral.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I went to home depot today and saw 3 types of sand, the play sand which I know not to get, and then there was one in the lumber section and one in the garden section, neither one said anything that made either on seem different, but i also didnt see anything about crushed coral. So does any one know the name??? am i better off getting live sand? thanks again for the help :nod:


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

bomix or southdown are the playsands that u are looking for


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I dont want play sand, it sucks, whats the other sand called???


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Mike122019 said:


> I dont want play sand, it sucks, whats the other sand called???
> [snapback]962748[/snapback]​


That it does.

Go with LS, mixed with a little playsand for depth. Looks great. Or if it's a small tank, just bite the bullet and buy some really good stuff, like Argo.

--Dan


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Its for a 55 gallon, theres suppose to be other sand at home depot that is fine and if you add live sand to it, it will become live too. I saw 2 types but I didnt want to buy the wrong one, they are 50 or 60 pound bags for about $7, 60 poundst of live sand is about $70, and then I would also add 10 pounds of live sand, its about $14, so a total of $21 instead of $70. But I dont know what its called I just know not to get play sand, I know one of the sands was leveling sand and the other I forget the name but it rhymes with concrete.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Well there is Silica (sp?) and pool filter sand. Both are great, and aren't dirty like playsand.

The reason I suggested a bit of LS, is because it would seed the rest of your sand quite quickly, and improve biogical filtration in yout tank. If you are keeping tangs in a 55g, I would suggest making it a top priority to have good biological filtration.

The normal sand, will become live sand eventually, but takes a few months. Buy Live Rock and Live Sand is basically a way to cycle a tank instantly.

--Dan


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok thats the stuff I'll get. I'll go tonight, Im goin to use 10 pounds of live sand with it and im goin to use live rock also. Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

Its Old Castle Tropical Play Sand that you want for your aquarium, silica free, and white as can be because its argonite based, (brought right up from the bottom of the carribean)


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh crap now Im confussed, I thought I didnt want play sand now u tell me its what i need, one guy says i need silican one says i dont, who knows what theyre talking about here?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

lol okay first off put siilica in your tank and be prepared for the worst the two playsands i reccommended to you are what almost every reefer out there is using if they didnt buy all live sand

bomix is superwhite same as southdown they are both arogonite based which helps keeps your calcium levels up (very important to corals)

as far as silica based sand goes hmmm diatoms feed of silica now there is some debate as to wether using silica based sands in a marine environment will cause diatoms as the silica first needs to break down first, but is it really worth it to take a chance

danny boy while both sands u mentioned are suitable for freshwater they are not recommended for marine applications jsut so that u know for future reccomendations


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

00nothing said:


> lol okay first off put siilica in your tank and be prepared for the worst the two playsands i reccommended to you are what almost every reefer out there is using if they didnt buy all live sand
> 
> bomix is superwhite same as southdown they are both arogonite based which helps keeps your calcium levels up (very important to corals)
> 
> ...










Agreed


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for straightening that out


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

The Old Castle Tropical Playsand is sillica free as I stated above... It comes from the same people as sand for a marine aquarium comes from, just sold under a different name under a contract so they can charge more for the aquarium stuff...


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Fish_first said:


> The Old Castle Tropical Playsand is sillica free as I stated above... It comes from the same people as sand for a marine aquarium comes from, just sold under a different name under a contract so they can charge more for the aquarium stuff...
> [snapback]966302[/snapback]​


i might be wrong but i thik old castle is southdown i recall reading something on RC regarding a new name and new packaging or something along those lines


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

what do u mean by south down? i live in florida


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

might be, I thought I saw old castle on the package


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Mike122019 said:


> what do u mean by south down? i live in florida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


southdown was the name brand that the sand was packaged under


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I went back to home depot and bought the leveling sand it says on thw WARNING label this product contains small aounts of crystalline (CAS 14808-60-7), a common mineral found in natural sands and stones. Excessive inhalation of repirable silica dust may cause cancer and lung disease.its made by durascape, did i get the right one, i didnt open it so if i got the wrong stuff i'll just return it. thanks for your help guys!!!!!!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Mike122019 said:


> I went back to home depot and bought the leveling sand it says on thw WARNING label this product contains small aounts of crystalline (CAS 14808-60-7), a common mineral found in natural sands and stones. Excessive inhalation of repirable silica dust may cause cancer and lung disease.its made by durascape, did i get the right one, i didnt open it so if i got the wrong stuff i'll just return it. thanks for your help guys!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt sound like u got the right stuff the sand u are looking for is actually playsand safe for you and for your fish most home depots dont carry it in the off season but your in florida so i guess sandbox season is all year round there


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

There was only one type of playsand, it said it was sanitized play sand. it sounded artificial and sh*t so i didnt buy it, but is that the one i need then????


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Heres a Pic of the bag, if that helps


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

ANYBODY?????


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

did a search on RC and found info saying that the sand u bought is all silica and glass so DO NOT USE IT

the sand that u saw that was sanitized means that it has been heat treated to kill off any possible bacterias so no worries there i dont think they use detergents but i always rinse my sand first anyways go to home depot and get us a pic of the other type of sand


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok i'll go there tomorrow and buy the play sand and post a pic just for u!!!! and return this other crap.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok i added the sand and 10 pounds of live sand, I'll have pics when it clears up, thanks guys


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

alright so instead of spending like $293,869,123,641,326,459,683,124 on live sand you can just get a certain kind from home depot and that is ok? i alreday have like 20 or 30 pounds of live sand but im looking to move to a 50 gallon and im goin to need some more sand, but all you have to do though is get that sand yall are talkin about and a lil bit of live sand?
J-Rod


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats what theyre sayin, and alot of people have done it, i spent a little under $17 for the 50 pounds of play sand and 10 pounds of live sand. 60 poundst of live sand will cost between $67-$90 depending on where u go.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

what sand did u end up using ????


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Just an up date, I added all the fish so I have a blue devil damsel, yellow tang, flame angel, diamond goby, dwarf lion, snowflake eel, 2 emerald crabs, 10 hermits, 6 atlantic grazer snails.tanks been running for about a month and a half sand and rock in there for about a month, blue devil and tang for 2 weeks, eel and inverts for about a week and a half, and the angel goby and lion for 3 days. looks alot better then the fresh water tank. This pic if from 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks nice!!! I would throw some powerheads in there.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

lookin goood









i agree with raptor throw some powerheads in or else get ureself a big pump like a mag 24 and a scwd and setup an external closed loop


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

what kind of pwer heads would you recomend, I had my first fish death, dumb ass goby jumped out. theres a little area i cant beleive he was able to, i got sumthin to cover it, and i'll get a new one in a couple of days. As for the 29 I went to this place by me to buy some fish and the guy said i can put a yellow mimic tang about 4inches and a blue tang about 2 1/2 inches in there and they will last for a few years without any problems. is this true, or is he just nuts. i need something in there the tanks pretty boring with just 3 fish.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They are just nutz! They are just trying to sell ya fish.
Have ya ever seen seios? They are powerheads.
You can change them around to your needs. And cheap for a big powerhead like these. 
These are the seios.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Raptor said:


> They are just nutz! They are just trying to sell ya fish.
> Have ya ever seen seios? They are powerheads.
> You can change them around to your needs. And cheap for a big powerhead like these.
> These are the seios.
> [snapback]1011947[/snapback]​


 I love Seios.









--Dan


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

UPDATES:
I just got a PENGUIN 1140 power head and it blows pretty freakin hard even when turned down, are they suppose to low hard I have no experience with power heads. and are they any good? I will be also upgrading the lighting on the 29 to T5's as soon as aquatraders gets them in stock and will be making it a reef in september. The tank will be running for 7 months by then and should be well established. The 55 is also doing well just to much algae on the sand i need some power heads for that. I also ended up getting the mimic yellow tanfg and blue tang, whats the worst that could happen, i'll just kill the guy that said they could last for a couple of years in a 29, or i'll just put them in the 55. Anyways heres pics of the 29 and 55 from tonight. Thanks again for the coments!!!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

that looks like a regular dwarf lion not a fuzzy. nice tank though, looks really good.

J-Rod


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks, yea it is a regular one, my fuzzy got some disease and died.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks liek a dwarf zebra lion.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

defintly a dwarf zebra way nicer than a fuzzy in my books prob cause i own one also though lol


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

00nothing said:


> defintly a dwarf zebra way nicer than a fuzzy in my books prob cause i own one also though lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would they beable to live witha fuzzy with no problems?

J-Rod


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep, They can.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Yep, They can.
> [snapback]1021484[/snapback]​


might have to try and find one then.

J-Rod


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I got rid of the penguin powerhead because it was 2way to powerful, and got 2 maxi jet 400's I think it was maxi jet, something like that. They are made by the same manufacturer as penguin. and to any one with algae problems seriously get a diamond back goby or something like that, my tank looks brand new again after the sand was covered in green and red algae.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Tomorrow I want to get another fish for the 55 but I dont know what to get, any sugestions???? I was thinking a kind og butterfly fish, clown sweet lips, royal gramma, panther grouper, or something else. Any suggestions please let me know thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Mike122019 said:


> Tomorrow I want to get another fish for the 55 but I dont know what to get, any sugestions???? I was thinking a kind og butterfly fish, clown sweet lips, royal gramma, panther grouper, or something else. Any suggestions please let me know thanks again!!!!!!
> [snapback]1027148[/snapback]​


yall know i don't even have to say what to get









J-Rod


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Mike122019 said:


> Tomorrow I want to get another fish for the 55 but I dont know what to get, any sugestions???? I was thinking a kind og butterfly fish, clown sweet lips, royal gramma, panther grouper, or something else. Any suggestions please let me know thanks again!!!!!!
> [snapback]1027148[/snapback]​


I'd say your tank is full. Sweet lips or panther grouper are definitely out of the question for a tank this size. I'd be happy with the fish you have and start spending on a sump or other upgrade to deal with fish waste. A low maintenance tank is so hard to beat.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

acestro said:


> Mike122019 said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow I want to get another fish for the 55 but I dont know what to get, any sugestions???? I was thinking a kind og butterfly fish, clown sweet lips, royal gramma, panther grouper, or something else. Any suggestions please let me know thanks again!!!!!!
> ...


I agree. Upgrade skimmers, or make an efficient Auto Top off system (havent read this whole thread, sorry if you've got those).

--Dan


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

heres the 29 with the new power heads. The fire goby has recently jumped out of the tank so hes dead







, damn gobies.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I woke up this morning and saw my flame angel looked like hell, he looked dead but was still breathing. Someone must of beat the crap out of him but i dont know who, he died about 5 hours after I saw him







, this sucks.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the jumping out of the tank and the loss of the flame angel, with the breathing but dying makes me think it may be a water issue. check your water parameters and post them please.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

Genin said:


> the jumping out of the tank and the loss of the flame angel, with the breathing but dying makes me think it may be a water issue. check your water parameters and post them please.
> [snapback]1038830[/snapback]​


Couldnt agree more.

Also, I hate to beat the dead horse, but when are you moving those tangs???

--Dan


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

The diamond goby jumped out of the 55 the day I got him and died, then the fire goby jumped out of the 29, which is sealed pretty well, and then the flam angel has been spending alot of time in the eels spot under this rock wacking him in the face with his tail, in the 55. The waters good I use R/O and the salinity in both tanks is around 1.024 and nitrates and nitrites are low and ph is around 8.3 never lower then 8.0. Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

Nitrites are low? I hope low is zero! Because Nitrites will kill fish slowly.

Youve got cool stocking though. Get some more pics up!

--Dan


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yea they are about zero, i have a question also, I saw a clown trigger that was 1 inch, it was tiny for $40 could I put that in the 55 or would it go craz even at such a young age? Iwould move him out as soon as he got some teeth, but this guy ws really small, so could i get it or would it be to risky? Im probobly gunna get another flame angel next week if i cant get the trigger. and could i get another now flak eel they re so frikin cool. or do they fight? could i mix a fuma chu lion fish with my lio fish or no? I saw one it was pretty cool. Thanks for all yor help, as soon as that damn place gets the frikin lights I'm gunna get an anenome for the clown in the 29 and make it a reef in september. But besides a few fatalities every things been good.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

Hmm, thats a great deal. But 55g? If you must add it, I would make sure there is a ton of Live Rock (50lbs) for the others to hide.

I honestly wouldnt. I think they grow quite quickly until they are about 8'', when they slow down.

--Dan


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I have seen posts with people asking what the clear things on the glass are, but they never had a pic, is this it? and what is it?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

With all you troubles (the yellow tang being the most recent), you really need to reconsider how you've been caring for your tank. More liverock, better filtration, and less (and different) fish would all be good. We're only trying to help here. We dont get paid or anything (unless I've been getting duped for two years!!! )


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yea I know andi appreciate your help. I did ask about fish suggestions but no one gave me any so I went with what i iked that wasnt to crazy.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Mike122019 said:


> Yea I know andi appreciate your help. I did ask about fish suggestions but no one gave me any so I went with what i iked that wasnt to crazy.
> [snapback]1049470[/snapback]​


I doubt that Raptor refused any help. You can always PM him or anyone else you see as knowledgeable here.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

so can anyone one tell me what the clear things crawling on my glass are?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

maybe some kind of flat worm it seems.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

are they bad?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

some can be, but thats only to a reef to my knowledge.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Aquatrades finally got the lights I wanted, 36" t5s for the 29 gallon. I should get it some time this week, any one ever order from them? also another thing i want to turn the 29 to a reef im gunna wait about 3 more months to do so, and was wondering what I would need. Im thinking about a protein skimmer but dont know what to get, any suggestions? and if i have a skimmer how ofter should i do water changes? I'll have pics up as sson as lights come in. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

On the 29 i would just do weekly waterchanges and stock very lightly. I know that goes against everything you like, But in a reef you'll make it so much more enjoyable. Get a goby and pistol shrimp combo, and maybe a clown pair or similar sized fish.
Remember K.I.S Its a term i see frequently it means keep it simple.
You could possably us a small skimmer, But if its soft corals i dont think its a must.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Should I keep doing every other week water changes or should I make it every week one i have corals?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Once a week. Lots of people even do smaller Bi-weekly water changes.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I got the new lights on monday, finally, they look stupid because they are so long but they should work.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

lights look good and the glass looks clean. i am glad things are shaping up for you.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks, the 55 is doing well too, no deaths in about a month! What kind of anemone is good for false perculas? I want to get one soon.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

it seems like bulb tip anemones (E. Quadricolor) are the ones a lot of hobbyist use.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I went to go get an anemone and they said my lights arent strong enough, if thats true that sucks.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Most likely if your light isnt t-5 or halide, and mega watts.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I have t-5s, aquatraders said medium light anemones will be fine and most corals, but the fish store said dont waste your time on the anemone, but they said a blue and yellow mimic tang can live in a 29 for a few years?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Mike122019 said:


> I got the new lights on monday, finally, they look stupid because they are so long but they should work.
> [snapback]1091521[/snapback]​


Looks more like an african cichlid tank. You need at least twice as much liverock imo. No deaths in a month is a good thing though


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They are dumb there mike. I would not listen to any lfs doof, Unless i knew he knew what he was talking about. Or she.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

so then anemones should be fine right? Its been in business for ever, every other lfs has closed, the newest place is petco and then theres the place i always go with the retards.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

Mike, you need to start doing some more research. I look back on this thread and wonder just how deep your wallet is. Anemones in a 29g is a no, if you plan on keeping anything elese in there.

The snowflake will outgrow a 55g and eat the small fish.

Good luck with future purchases.

--Dan


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

But a sebae anemone will be fine right?


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Anybody?????????????


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

people fear the anemone. they fear that they will not be able to keep it in a system smaller than a 40g because water conditions will not remain stable enough if you make the smallest mistake. I personally think you will be fine with your sebae anemone in a 29, just keep in mind that your anemone will get rather large and may dominate a whole half of the tank when full grown, plus they can move and sting and damage your corals. with that being said, i say you will be fine with an anemone in your 29g.


----------

